# Dringende Hilfe bei Dateirechten benötigt!



## tupwebma (1. März 2005)

Auf unserem neubezogenen Debian-Webserver haben wir ein Problem mit Dateirechten.
Dateien, in unserm Fall Bilder sollen nach dem Upload in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis kopiert werden.
Danach haben die Bilder jedoch nur Lese- und Schreibrechte für den Eigentümer.
Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Bilder für alle lesbar sind?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. März 2005)

Servus,

gucke dir mal den Befehl umask() an.


----------



## Holger_S (1. März 2005)

Das funktioniert über chmod

 das heißt:
 chmod 777 "datei"
 ist zb. dafür da, das jeder schreib, lede, und execute rechte hat! Google am besten mal nach chmod, da siehste dann bestimmt die codes die du brauchst!
 übrigens, bei 777 und allen anderen: die erste zeahl ist für den eigentüme, die zweite für die Gruppe,die dritte für public!


----------



## The Hacky (1. März 2005)

Holger_S hat gesagt.:
			
		

> übrigens, bei 777 und allen anderen: die erste zeahl ist für den eigentüme, die zweite für die Gruppe,die dritte für public!


 
  Eine Ziffer errechnet sich aus den drei Werten für Lesen (r), Schreiben (w) und Ausführen (x).
 Jedem Wert wird eine Zweierpotenz zugeordnet, nämlich von rechts x = 2^0, w = 2^1 und r = 2^2. Je nachdem welche Rechte gesetzt werden sollen musst Du die einzelnen Werte addieren.
  Somit ergibt sich für Lesen und Ausführen der Wert 5.

 Nachtrag: Wenn jeder Lesen können soll, dann muss Du 444 nehmen.


----------



## JohannesR (1. März 2005)

Holger_S, The Hacky, das war doch garnicht gefragt?  Arnes Antwort war schon komplett richtig und treffend.


----------



## The Hacky (1. März 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Holger_S, The Hacky, das war doch garnicht gefragt?  Arnes Antwort war schon komplett richtig und treffend.


 
 Naja, aber immerhin informativ! *GG*


----------

